#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member of the Month!

## .Karma.

Our member of the month this month has been part of RPA since 2009! In his time here he is always a person that can lighten the mood and bring happiness to any thread he responds to! Funny, intelligent, and a great writer He is definitely someone that is the whole package plus some!

He was nominated in quite a few RPAwards and provided plenty of humor in the chatter and is definitely a joy to be around, but moving on to what RPA is all about

ROLEPLAYS!

This member has made it to our Sci-Fi Hall of Fame with his roleplay Gears! Also he participated in several private RPs including Trinity High School for Vampires (with Argon Jaden), The Warrior and the Rose (with PK),Secret Doors (with Yuki), and Secret Doors: Part II (with AlisterVanKleiss). All of which have also made it to our Hall of Fame!

As far as ongoing RPs, he is not in short supply there! There is:

*Private*
Midnight Club for Vampires (with ADN)
A Dragons Heart (with HoleyPaladin)

*Group*
Galactic Empires
The Survivals 
Skyrim: Rise of the Stormcloaks 
Eternal Rome: A Slaves Life 

Not only is he a great player, but he also GMs both Galactic Empires AND The Survivals!

Go check out his roleplays and if you havent figured it out yet Our fantastic Member of the Month for November is



Spoiler: DUN DUN DUN 





*JVon!!*




Lets show him some love!

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats @J'Von;!

----------


## Price

*in Super Smash Bros voice* CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## lain

OMG J'Von! congratulations!  ::D:

----------


## trouble.muffin

Congratulations,  @J'Von!!  :cheerleader: 
You totally deserve this.

----------


## Craze

c o n g r a t u l a t i o n s

----------


## MidKnight

*goes in a private room and haves a moment.*


*Comes back out."  Thanks everyone, this means a lot.

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!

----------


## Merry

::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::  
Congratulations!!
 ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::   ::anne::

----------


## Kris

Congrats  ::D:

----------


## G

Congrats!!!! Very well deserved!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Sorry I'm late to the party! Congrats Jvon!

----------


## Chat Noir

Congratulations on becoming MotM!

(And sorry it's a week late! That was totally my fault and I'm super sorry about it! Please forgive me and accept this congratulatory cake!)

----------


## Scottie



----------


## Merry



----------


## MidKnight

What up everybody! Sorry for the late reply on this, but I was gonna wait till the last day of the month, but something went wrong? SO...what happened?!  :XD:  Hahahaha!!! I'm sure it wasn't the mods fault or something else, anyways! Thank you all for the cheers and what not, and it felt good to earn this...9 years of RP...wow. Where the time go by?! My training with the academy is progressing, and so far I haven't failed...yet. So! Once again thank you all and best goes on to the next winner!! Thank you everybody! 

*stuffs a 20 dollar bill in Scottie's pocket* 

*Takes cake from Chat* So much chooooooocolate!!

----------

